# At the risk of sounding stupid - Calibre



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't have my kindle yet, but I've seen a lot of people mention Calibre. But what exactly would you need it for? What does it do? I've read some posts about changing meta-data. What does that do and why is it necessary? I'm hoping to use my Kindle 3 to its full potential so I'd really like to know what this Calibre thing is all about


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The title and author, as displayed on the Kindle, is dependent on metadata in the book file.  Sometimes, this is not set up correctly when the file is created.  People like to be able to change it, so that the author, etc. displays the way they want it, particularly for sort order.

Also, some people like to organize their library by different tags, etc. and Calibre allows them to do that.  It also converts books from one format to another.

Of course, it doesn't convert books from Amazon that have DRM.

I don't think it can change the metadata for Amazon books, either, but I could be wrong.  I mostly use Calibre for conversions.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is for organizing your ebooks. If you are simply purchasing Amazon content, you might not find a real use for it. If you will be getting ebooks from other sources to load on your Kindle, it is something you want to look into, as it not only catalogs, but can convert the file type (as long as the file does not have DRM on it) to something your Kindle can read. Changing the metadata is useful for updating book titles and author information if you like them to be consistent.

Calibre

Be sure to watch the demo video on the website.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> .....I don't think it can change the metadata for Amazon books, either, but I could be wrong. I mostly use Calibre for conversions.


In fact you _can_ use Calibre to change the metadata on Amazon books - I've done it on all mine. It's very irritiating if you sort by author to have some listed by their first name and some by their last and Calibre lets you change that - among many other things.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I don't think it can change the metadata for Amazon books, either, but I could be wrong. I mostly use Calibre for conversions.


You can change the metadata on Amazon DRMd books. That's the main reason I use calibre, I like my books to have the correct information and if it's a series, I add the series number in. I'm also pretty picky about the author's name being in there correctly so that it will sort the way I want it to.

I even go so far as to change the published date in the metadata so that it will show the series in the proper order.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh, that does sound good! Especially the name changing part. I'm one of those people that gets REALLY annoyed if things aren't sorted the way I want them to, lol. Thanks for your explanations! I'm going to watch that video asap and try to figure it all out  If people have more useful tips, please feel free to share them. I'm such a newbie!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I'm going to try using calibre. I downloaded it but I have a K2 and a DX- will it recognize both? It has them listed separately when you set it up.


Lynn L

I think I found the answer to my question- choose default  setting


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Calibre allows you to set up separate libraries for each Kindle device. Or, if you have a mixture of devices (say, Nook and Kindle), you can set up separate libraries for each of them.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I have downloaded Calibre and I'm working on the metadata for the ebooks I have purchased through other websites. But now I have another question, regarding the books I have purchased through Amazon. Once I get my Kindle I should be able to get them backed up on my harddisk. What happens if I do that, add them to Calibre and then put them on my Kindle? Will the Kindle still be able to recognize it as a purchase made through Amazon (so I will be able to sync the last read page, highlight parts and add notes that I can read on kindle.amazon.com) or will it be seen as a third party ebook leaving me unable to perform these sync-actions?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

If you send them to the *exact same* Kindle you took them from (or tagged them to when going the "Downlod to Computer" route), I don't think I've had any issues yet . And, AFAICT, description, syncing & PHL works fine.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Calibre allows you to set up separate libraries for each Kindle device. Or, if you have a mixture of devices (say, Nook and Kindle), you can set up separate libraries for each of them.


Can you explain how to set up the separate libraries? I don't see a button or menu item that looks like it does that. What version of Calibre are you using?


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Click the button that looks like books- you can't have your Kindle hooked up though- It brings up a box that says choose your calibre library- I clicked the button that said create an empty library, filled in where I wanted it to be stored and clicked OK. I set up the libraries I though I would need before hooking up my Kindle DX so I have a DX library, a public domain or non DRM library, one for work journals, and an empty one waiting for my K3. I am pretty new at this so there may be an easier way. Also I haven't figured out if you can change libraries with the device hooked up. 

Lynn L


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Another quick question from me about Calibre. Do you always need to convert books for the metadata changes to take place? For clarification, I'm talking about both amazon purchases and non-amazon (mobi/prc) books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Metadata changes are initially located in a Calibre data file, not in the book itself. In order to put the changes in a book, you have to either convert/reconvert, or write the book to a device.

Mike


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

jmiked, so if I understand it correctly transfering the book to the kindle (through calibre) would take these changes and display the edited metadata on the kindle?


----------

